
Rate my startup: Invoice.ly - no bull* invoicing - middayc
https://www.invoice.ly
======
ErrantX
Either say "no bullshit" properly or drop it. You can definitely get away with
that line in many arenas now - if you are targeting the "indie"/liberal types
it will hold sway (so long as you hold up to it!). However outside that it
might put people off.

I'd work a little more on the app design; space it all out more and go for a
"clean" look so that your screenshot can appear less busy (it draws the eye a
little too much on the landing page).

The app itself is a little confusing (but looks a good start nonetheless).

First the colours are not to my personal taste; you have too many on the page
for a start (stick with 3 colors and 5 shades if possible). More importantly
they are all pastels - which becomes hard on the eye. I recommend spending
some time on <http://www.colourlovers.com> and pick a palette with the proper
ratio of bold/highlight/background colours

As to the app - it's a little difficult to navigate initially; it was a bit
unintuitive adding "partners" especially as it is not clear what a partner is
(this isn't typical terminology in most places - it sounds perhaps law
centric?).

I quite like your landing page though; apart from the screenshot it is pretty
solid. As pointed out you should clarify what mini means (possibly just scrap
that terminology for the moment - I guess you plan to add paid-for plans later
so you can always bring that in at a later stage). Maybe call it beta for now.

~~~
scorpion032
> Either say "no bullshit" properly or drop it.

Or, you know, say "BS Free invoicing".

~~~
middayc
hehe :) haven't thought of that. I also like the form of the sentence better
than what I used.

------
paraschopra
A couple of points of feedback:

1\. Your target market (small businesses) won't like (or understand) your tag
line. Seriously, get rid of "no bull*". What does it mean anyway? It is not
cool.

2\. Your page is confusing and saying too many things. Your screenshot with so
many values is frightening.

3\. What is mini version? Is it a new terminology that I haven't heard of?

~~~
middayc
Hi,

1\. First. I agree with you and I intended to iterate to more serious/assuring
tag-line with time. I am sort of testing love/hate vs. indifference with it in
a sense "let's see what happens". I certainly like it more than some typical
tag-lines but I understand it might be bad idea to general public. Your
feedback about this is certainly appreciated.

2\. Huh. I tried to make a clear/minimal page, but I guess I didn't succeed
that well. Do you have anything specific that is confusing. About screenshot,
I like the (hopefully) "effective" looks of it in same way I like looks of
gmail. I will further work on this. Thanks for bringing it out.

3\. mini as in minimal :). I will think about more appropriate terms. I talk
about "mini" version because there will also be "not-mini".

Thanks a lot for your feedback!

~~~
perokreco
3\. Basic/Starter are for example much more clear than mini.

~~~
middayc
Thanks. I will change it.

------
jsvaughan
Um - I can think of loads of "web 2" invoicing sites blinksale, zoho,
freshbooks, less accounting... the web is full of them. (e.g.
[http://freelanceswitch.com/money/7-online-invoicing-apps-
for...](http://freelanceswitch.com/money/7-online-invoicing-apps-for-
freelancers/)). You could probably find 15-20 in about half an hour.

I'm sure you've spent a lot of time on this but seriously you are dreaming if
you think this is going to make any money.

~~~
lunaru
It's no exaggeration to say that there are probably more invoicing apps than
there are URL shorteners. Having run one for nearly two years, I can say that
there are certain key differentiators that customers in this market are
looking for. For starters, "simple" and "no bull*" do not have as strong a
pull in invoicing as say in project management. When it comes to financial
applications, users are going to expect some level of sophistication. I
strongly advise the OP against leaning only in simplicity as a key
differentiator, since TBH all 20+ competitors in the market could claim the
same thing.

To the OP if you're seriously committed, shoot me an email and I can give you
some pointers that I've learned over the last 2 years.

~~~
middayc
>> For starters, "simple" and "no bull _" do not have as strong a pull in
invoicing as say in project management.

Thanks for the info.

>> I strongly advise the OP against leaning only in simplicity as a key
differentiator, since TBH all 20+ competitors in the market could claim the
same thing.

Thanks again. Yes, I can see that you are right. Our _main* focus is
"efficiency" (not claiming that it's a specially god focus, but it is our
main) With this I mean speed & and focus on functionality/work-flow and less
on decoration / packaging.

As for all webapps, simplicity is a very important factor to, but I can agree
with you that it's not a good differentiator.

Invoice.ly doesn't have a goal to become a service accountant would use. But
it has more in terms of what a SMB owner would use than invoicing. Invoice.ly
is US adaptation of app I made for my (EU based) country. Besides "mini" that
you can see there is also a "norm" which will offer a more rich set of
features.

I'm definitely serious, where can I find your email? My is janko DOT itm AT
gmail.

~~~
lunaru
Hmmm, I have it in my profile, but I guess it's not displayed to the public.
It's lwang at you-can-guess-the-rest.

------
Preseren
Just wanted to add, that I'm using the localised version for Slovenia, and
that it is a great app!

------
davidw
I didn't take more than a cursory look, but do you handle other currencies?

~~~
middayc
No in this version not. But it is coming since a noticeable part of beta
testers already need it.

~~~
tarunkotia
Nice work and all the very best. I had a question for you...How did you start
distributing your application for "beta" testing? Thanks!

~~~
middayc
I basically contacted any people I knew from US, or the ones I thought might
know people from US. I am a part of few smaller programmer communities where
we know each-other.

------
marknutter
Hire or team up with a good graphic designer. If I had to choose between using
this site and getballpark.com I think you know which one I would choose.

------
rythie
I suggest fixing the jagged edges on your logo.

~~~
middayc
Thanks :) I didn't notice them but now I do.

------
nsoonhui
What? No OpenID support?

OpenID should be the first login system you implement. I would not sign up
"yet another account".

~~~
middayc
I like OpenID but my fear is that only tech people use/know what OpenID is. I
will think about this. Thanks for your feedback! :)

~~~
KERMIT
It's okay that you're not using OpenID. It's a pain in the ass to use. It's
one of the reasons I don't like using StackOverflow, for instance.

~~~
kevinelliott
I agree, even as a super technology addict, I find OpenID to be super
annoying, and I even have a friend who use to be the OpenID advocate. Heaven
forbid I should tell him that though :)

------
KERMIT
It's too bad you're using a .ly domain. The mere association with Libya, and
the fact that you're dealing with invoicing, makes me very uncomfortable.

~~~
Dirt_McGirt
Not to mention that it's a pretty lame trend that's bound to be over soon, and
then it'll just look out of touch.

~~~
middayc
Well. invoice.xy where xy is anything that makes the whole domain
pronounceable is hard to find. So I thought it was a good catch. I am aware
that something.ly is a trend that will be over yes.

------
Charuru
Whoa, the orange and blue clashes horribly on your sign up for free link.

You should also be spending your precious video time telling us why we should
use your product rather than demonstrating the interface. Interface guides are
for users who are already customers, not prospects.

~~~
middayc
I really execute not only generally like "release early" theories :).

Videos are simple and without music/speech for now since things are iterating
and I will probably have to make new videos next week. So I want to keep this
light and still there to demonstrate app to people without them signing in.

About the color-clash. I will change it and consult a designer here, although
I must admit I don't see it :) must be my monitor, or my eyes :) Thanks!

